

Ask HN: Is there a tumblr like self-hosting open source blogging platform? - sandaru1

I recently tried tumblr and it provides a quite a nice user experience. However, I'm already using wordpress in my own domain, and no intention of moving my blog right now. I'm just wondering whether there are any open source blogging platforms like tumblr/posterous.
======
GBond
chyrp.net is the closest to tumblr in UI and functionality. I've tried this
and other microblogging wordpress themes in the past and nothing self-hosted
really emulates all the features of tumblr/posterous. I like how Tumblr takes
care of he little things for the sake of usability and presentation. An
example is how Tumblr caches and resizes all posted images to the size of your
configured theme.

------
iworkforthem
WordPress is one of the best out there...

